# .22 pistols (recomendations and warnings please)



## mooman (May 19, 2008)

I would like to get a .22 handgun for carrying around the homestead (varmints around chicken coop) and plinking in the back yard. This will be my first handgun purchase. I've decided to table buying a larger caliber for several reasons:

1. I don't live in the city therefore will not be taking it off property or relying on it for self-defense (if something goes bump in the night I reach for the "boom stick")

2. The vast majority of the action it sees will be target practice

3. I can shoot all I want and not go broke.

4. Already own a .22 rifle and the ammunition is always available.

I will most likely be buying used (the best of what's around at local shops) so I need several good makes/models to look out for. 

What should I look for "in general" in a used handgun?

pistol vs revolver? (pros and cons)


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> What should I look for "in general" in a used handgun?


Anything made by Ruger


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

I have a newer Ruger MKII. It's accurate and I've had no problems with it.

However...if I had the $$$....I would prefer a vintage (circa 1940-1950s) Colt Woodsman, Colt Huntsman or High Standard H-D Military. Just call me Mr. Nostalgic.


----------



## tallpaul (Sep 5, 2004)

for a relatively inexperienced person a ruger single six revolver would be hard to beat. I like the semi auto rugers myself but for a field gun the ruger revolvers or smith & wesson revolvers are tough to beat... 

some of my field .22 pistols...

single six










mark II ruger with a couple custom 10/22's










Smith model 17


----------



## Stephen in SOKY (Jun 6, 2006)

I'm partial to my S&W Model 63:









Those beautiful stag grips came on anoher square butt J frame I bought many years ago.


----------



## hunter63 (Jan 4, 2005)

IMO and experience:
Ruger Single Six, w/ the two chambers, 22lr and 22 mag., more versatile as you can shoot either/or.
While hunting in Wyoming the ranchers whose ranch we hunted on, all carried them, for varmints.
Call mine the "groundhog gun".

For auto, Ruger MKII or MK III, or the newer 45/22 same type auto loader, but the grips are like a Springfield .45, idea being you can practice w the 22 and the .45 will feel the same.


----------



## Kiamichi Kid (Apr 9, 2009)

The above advice is excellent..I have owned and a ran a gunshop and worked in another.. those would be the guns I'd recommend...JD


----------



## tamarackreg (Mar 13, 2006)

You can't go wrong with a Ruger auto or a Browning Buckmark. Both are accurate, proven, come in many variations ,and are made in the USA. Get the one that feels and shoots best for you. 

I've had my Buckmark, bought on the same advice, for over 20 years. Well over 100,000 rounds and still going strong. 

Revo's are fun but autos generaly win in the accuracy department.


----------



## Murray in ME (May 10, 2002)

I have a Smith & Wesson model 22A that I like a lot. It's very accurate and very affordable. I paid just over $200 for mine at Cabelas last spring. Another thing I really like about it is that it is made right here in Maine.


----------



## tamarackreg (Mar 13, 2006)

> 4. Already own a .22 rifle and the ammunition is always available.


.22's are funny. You'll have to test ammo to see which brand will be the best performer of a particular type in your new pistol. Might not be the same as your rifle.


----------



## tallpaul (Sep 5, 2004)

tamarackreg said:


> .22's are funny. You'll have to test ammo to see which brand will be the best performer of a particular type in your new pistol. Might not be the same as your rifle.


NAH YOU are the funny one- where did the poster state in his post that he was looking for optimal performance? The only real test needed is one of function in the gun. Yes accuracy will vary in EACH gun for each particular load and quite frankly lot number of the ammo. 

Most often .22 ammo across the board is acceptable for plinking and informal target shooting. I stock up on the bulk .22 federals without testing for each gun as you put it. The ammo works fine for most applications in most of my guns. I do however shoot specific ammo in my match guns.

Having an extra gun in the same cartridge chambering whether the gun is optimum for that round or not is a good idea for survival and general use guns. Having a bunch of ammo for only one gun is kinda useless if that gun breaks.


----------



## mooman (May 19, 2008)

Absolutley fantastic advice from everyone. Exactly what I was looking for (with pictures even  )

One more question. Is there anything that effects the accuracy of a handgund that I should be aware of. I assumed barrel length would have an affect, but was told by someone that it does not.


----------



## pheasantplucker (Feb 20, 2007)

Not to be contrary, but I owned one Ruger...I think it was a Mark II. It was nothing but problems for me. No matter what kind of ammo I fed it, it was choking on shells constantly. I got rid of the thing and vowed never to own another Ruger handgun again. No probs with their rifles, however. I have owned several .22 handguns. I had a NEF 9 shot revolver I now kick myself for trading. I currrently own a Walther P22. I guess it depends on if you're comfortable with a semiauto or not. I personally think a revolver should be a person's first handgun. They are simple, and there's no "hidden" round in a chamber, whereas a semiauto has the incredible ability to hide a round from even an experienced shooter. Don't know how much price is an issue, but generally revolvers can be had for a little less than a semiauto. I've been pleased with every S&W, NEF, Walther, Baretta and Bersa piece I've ever owned (handgun wise). Good luck. If you have a shooting range nearby, you can rent various handguns from them, or if you have a friend or two who own some, they would probably be agreeable to let you try them out. Shoot some. See what they feel like, in your hand. Recoil won't be an issue. Also consider used...Always lots of good guns out there which have never been shot close to their wearing out...Let us know what you decide. I would also look into Taurus. Some folks thing they're not dependable in a "life or death" situation, but since yours is for varmints and plinking that is a nonissue...I've never owned a Taurus, but friends of mine do...they like them, Charter Arms, and Keltec, as well.


----------



## Va. goatman (May 12, 2006)

I been carrying around a ruger single six for about 15yrs and can tell you they are tuff and I've killed a truck load of Snakes and varmints with it


----------



## Stephen in SOKY (Jun 6, 2006)

Barrel length wil have a modicum of effect on accuracy & the longer sighting plane is helpful as well. That said, I carry all day every day & anything longer than a 4" barrel is very cumbersome. My farm gun is a S&W airweight chief in .38 with 2" bbl. It's much more comfortable/convenient to carry than the model 63 I suggested. I have a model 17 in 6" and it's far more weight & bulk than I care to carry routinely. Just me, YMMV.


----------



## mooman (May 19, 2008)

> if you have a friend or two who own some, they would probably be agreeable to let you try them out.


Unfortunatly everybody I have over seems to have some kind of inferiority complex because they all own .40s and .45s and scoff any time I mention a .22 Of course they live in the city and probably shoot a couple time of year if they are lucky (ammo price not an issue)

New question. Breakdown and cleaning. I clean my .22 rifle every 500 rounds or so and was told this was fine. What about handguns? Since I will be shooting this alot I will have to clean it alot. Every time? Barrel only or full break down? I imagine revolvers are easier to clean? Any thoughts?


----------



## tallpaul (Sep 5, 2004)

Don't fret the big caliber guys...

I believe ya will learn more and become a better shot if you own AND pracice with your .22's

In a midsize or full sized revolver and autoloader the .22 can help you learn proper marksmanship which will go a long way to help your abliity with centerfire guns. 

like the .22 target autoloaders for the experienced folk and range use but inexperienced and field use the revolver is a great place to start- it takes just a bit more thought or effort to fire than the auto with a target trigger does.

For constant carry etc the lighter smaller guns are more desirable to most but that copmes at a cost too. 

Start with the bigger/medium .22 lr pistols and then get ones better suited to different uses as you gain experience. 

Get some supervision lessons too at first if you can. Be safe and be blessed-paul


----------



## denaliguide (Aug 30, 2008)

but I had the Brit .455 birdhead breaktop also.

The RST 6" I traded to a guy in Ft.Yukon in '89 is still truckin on. No prob ever with the Ruger autos' Not even with their Single Six Dual Cylinder .22 LR & 22 MAG. My carry gun was always my Charter Arms Undercover .38spl.
Shot capsules to 158 SWC's hard cast, it handled everything, cause I had it with me 100% of the time.

If you were dead set on a .22, I'd pick the NEF 9 rd break top. Fast load, unload and total visual control. If it had to be another, I'd get a .22/.45ACP combo, for the reasons mentioned.

Good Luck

DG



pheasantplucker said:


> Not to be contrary, but I owned one Ruger...I think it was a Mark II. It was nothing but problems for me. No matter what kind of ammo I fed it, it was choking on shells constantly. I got rid of the thing and vowed never to own another Ruger handgun again. No probs with their rifles, however. I have owned several .22 handguns. I had a NEF 9 shot revolver I now kick myself for trading. I currrently own a Walther P22. I guess it depends on if you're comfortable with a semiauto or not. I personally think a revolver should be a person's first handgun. They are simple, and there's no "hidden" round in a chamber, whereas a semiauto has the incredible ability to hide a round from even an experienced shooter. Don't know how much price is an issue, but generally revolvers can be had for a little less than a semiauto. I've been pleased with every S&W, NEF, Walther, Baretta and Bersa piece I've ever owned (handgun wise). Good luck. If you have a shooting range nearby, you can rent various handguns from them, or if you have a friend or two who own some, they would probably be agreeable to let you try them out. Shoot some. See what they feel like, in your hand. Recoil won't be an issue. Also consider used...Always lots of good guns out there which have never been shot close to their wearing out...Let us know what you decide. I would also look into Taurus. Some folks thing they're not dependable in a "life or death" situation, but since yours is for varmints and plinking that is a nonissue...I've never owned a Taurus, but friends of mine do...they like them, Charter Arms, and Keltec, as well.


----------



## Jack T. (Feb 11, 2008)

This is about the only time I actually recommend Ruger. Either a SingleSix or a MKII/III. I've got both of them and they are *boringly* accurate.

You can also get ratshot for the .22. . .I leave the SingleSix loaded with the stuff at all times.


----------



## pred (Aug 10, 2008)

The advantage of the .22 revolver is easy cleaning, It will fire anything you put in it, Shorts/longs/LRs it wont care at all, It doesnt need the energy to cycle anything,
Here is my old Smith and Wesson model 17 I got last fall for 350,
And a group I just shot the other day at 50' with the cheapest bulk ammo I could find,,, Way more accurate than me.








Peter


----------



## tallpaul (Sep 5, 2004)

Those model 17's are accurate... This was from the first time at the range with mine. The group was shot with the smith 17 revolver and not the smith model 41 although it shoots knots too- even better really...










I picked up a 6 inch 617- stainless version with the under lug in .22lr last winter in a trade. I need ta get some work done to it- the front sight was milled off- I need to get it machined for a new front sight but I think it will be a good field gun- here it is wearing a heavy target style rib sight and with its bigger bro a model 625 45 acp and .


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

single action revolver with a transfer bar saftey the safest most accurate gun you will find.
i am particular to the rugers 

another benifit to the revolver is there is never a falure to feed issue soem autos get picky about the brand of ammo, 
and many come with 22lr and 22mag cilinders 

try and go stainless , never had one person wish they had gone blued after buying a stainless gun on my recomendation.


----------



## tallpaul (Sep 5, 2004)

GREENCOUNTYPETE said:


> single action revolver with a transfer bar saftey the safest most accurate gun you will find.
> i am particular to the rugers
> 
> another benifit to the revolver is there is never a falure to feed issue soem autos get picky about the brand of ammo,
> ...


Well they aren't the most accurate- the .22lr/mag guns have bore diameters that generally are a compromise not conducive to super accuracy with either round. And while the guns themselves are not safer the safety procedures are safer for most. 

As far as reliability a revolver usually does good but occasionally one does hang up and usually they are down for the count until ya can get em fixed. NO MAN MADE mechanical item is ever 100 percent!


----------



## Stephen in SOKY (Jun 6, 2006)

I've fired so many D/A revolvers and S/A autos that the lock time on S/A revolvers really drags my scores down. It's all a matter of what you're accustomed to & I assume those who fire primarily S/A revolvers never notice this?


----------



## tallpaul (Sep 5, 2004)

Stephen in SOKY said:


> I've fired so many D/A revolvers and S/A autos that the lock time on S/A revolvers really drags my scores down. It's all a matter of what you're accustomed to & I assume those who fire primarily S/A revolvers never notice this?


Most I bet are not bullseye shooters... I use my auto's for the competition and the revolvers are for fun n field work unless its for a match geared to them. My single actions are pretty much bomb proof but are a bit harder to shoot well that's for sure.


----------



## tamarackreg (Mar 13, 2006)

> NAH YOU are the funny one- where did the poster state in his post that he was looking for optimal performance?


Maybe I am funny, I try to hit what I'm aiming at. 

OP said he wants to take out critters. Well if you only get at chance at the pesky little bugger once in a while wouldn't it make sense to have a decent chance? My Buckmark won't shoot Remington bulk worth a toot, 2 - 3 inch groups at 60'. Winchester X-perts on the other hand are fairly accurate, quarter size groups at 60'. Same price point, same bullet style, which would you want to use? 

I keep one stock of ammo for my 10/22, another for the Buckmark. Not a big deal.


----------



## tallpaul (Sep 5, 2004)

tamarackreg said:


> Maybe I am funny, I try to hit what I'm aiming at.
> 
> OP said he wants to take out critters. Well if you only get at chance at the pesky little bugger once in a while wouldn't it make sense to have a decent chance? My Buckmark won't shoot Remington bulk worth a toot, 2 - 3 inch groups at 60'. Winchester X-perts on the other hand are fairly accurate, quarter size groups at 60'. Same price point, same bullet style, which would you want to use?
> 
> I keep one stock of ammo for my 10/22, another for the Buckmark. Not a big deal.


No one said ya could not have "special"ammo for the gun tuned for it etc... but there is no reason ya could not shoot the remingtons outta your buckmark for plinking or close rang practice etc... 

I like yourself prefer the more accurate ammo in my guns but stocking up for several guns is a compromise. Having the ability to use the same ammo amongst several guns even if not tuned for it is a good thing as is having a stock of favorite ammo  


If you have a gun and special ammo, and run out of that ammo will you refuse to shoot the other stuff or shorten your range a bit etc?


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

tallpaul said:


> Well they aren't the most accurate- the .22lr/mag guns have bore diameters that generally are a compromise not conducive to super accuracy with either round. And while the guns themselves are not safer the safety procedures are safer for most.
> 
> As far as reliability a revolver usually does good but occasionally one does hang up and usually they are down for the count until ya can get em fixed. NO MAN MADE mechanical item is ever 100 percent!


I am aware of the oversized bore on the 22lr 22mag but the original loster was also not looking for a bullsey competition gun or a finely tuned match gun but a reliable farm gun and 22 mag would be handy for wood chuck that often can crawl back down thier hole with 22lr hits this would also give a bit more punch for coyotes , ***** or dogs - comon reasons for carrying around the farm 

i agree that no mecanical thing is ever 100% nor is any human i feel that with a SA revolver with transfer bar you give the advantage to saftey howevery the triger pulled alone will not cause discharge , and with the hammer resting on the frame it is not in contact with the firing pin , the firing pin is is spring loaded to keep it clear of a primer till struck with the transfered energy from the hammer for one more level of drop saftey carry it with a empty chamber under the hammer , this is the way SA revolvers were carried in the old west and every ware for hundreds of years, with the added benifit of the ruger desing the hammer never needs to move from its resting position on the frame durring loading and unloading 

yes if you go to shoot and then have to stand down you must have a good grip and keep pointed in a safe direction and release the trigger and het your finger out before lowering the hammer , maybe some day we will see a singl action revolver with a de-cocker but with a little training this can be done safley

so i advocate the sa revolver for saftey based on the transfer bar saftey ,ruger loading door eliminating the half cocck loading , and never needing to touch the hammer till ready to shoot , and carry on an empty chamber this leaves you with a almost undischargable side arm that is ready faster than your buddy with an auto carrying condition 3 (rounds in mag , none in chamber) who has to rack the slide (needs both hands) to be ready to fire. 

keep the clean well maintained and use quality ammo , paired with good human safty practices and you have a recipie for safe fire arms use. 

but with proper handling most firarms are safe i just think this particular class has a lot going for it in the safty department , while remaining ready
do i use DA revolvers , sa/da autos , SA autos, striker fired autoes , and all sorts of rifles and shot guns yes but i feel the best about my SA revolvers 
being carried loaded , condition 3 is as safe if not safer the army advocated this for years likley still does for most non combat carry.


----------



## tamarackreg (Mar 13, 2006)

> If you have a gun and special ammo, and run out of that ammo will you refuse to shoot the other stuff or shorten your range a bit etc?


Absolutely not. 
Most things are some sort of compromise. Like my Buckmark is a compromise from one of them out of production or customized Smiths. Someday though....

I wanted OP to know that most .22's have a preferance for particular ammo(s). Many people aren't aware of that and write off a gun because of it.


----------



## YuccaFlatsRanch (May 3, 2004)

These days I will buy whichever one I can find that the Federales don't know about. I have a nice little H&R model 848 9 shot revolver that I carry around daily. Think it cost me about a hundred dollar bill - a year or so ago.


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

I have a few reccomendations too. 
Walther P22








Ruger Single Six








Smith and Wesson K frame 22








Heritage Rough rider .22








Beretta U22 Neos








Just to name a few of my favorites


----------



## mooman (May 19, 2008)

What do you like/not like about the walther. That seems to be the only one of those mentioned that I can find (all the pawn shops around here are cleaned out). What would be a fair price for one? Since I have not owned either a semi auto or revolver AND garden/poultry expenses are high this time of year I will probably go with the cheapest of those mentioned that I can find.


----------



## Jack T. (Feb 11, 2008)

mooman said:


> What do you like/not like about the walther. That seems to be the only one of those mentioned that I can find (all the pawn shops around here are cleaned out). What would be a fair price for one? Since I have not owned either a semi auto or revolver AND garden/poultry expenses are high this time of year I will probably go with the cheapest of those mentioned that I can find.


My lovely wife has a P22. . .it will-not-run with anything except *good* ammo.

Another guy I know has a P22, and it runs with anything you can shove into the magazine.

For what it's worth.


----------



## pheasantplucker (Feb 20, 2007)

I have a walther P22. I bouth mine with two magizines a few years back for around $300. I think they have gone up since then. Don't know what a used one would run, but I'm sure they are not the least expensive 22 yu could purchase. I really like mine, and consider it the finest .22 semiauto I've ever owned or fired. Fells great in my hand, accurate, dependable (and louder than any other twenty two I've ever fired).


----------



## h8mtv (Apr 26, 2009)

I own a MkII Ruger and a Browning Buckmark. Both are excellent but I prefer the mag release on the Browning. My .02.


----------

